# Backlight Local Dimming question.



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm thinking about purchasing a new tv. I just wanted to know about Backlight Local Dimming, I'v read a few things about this but still not sure..

Is Full array with local dimming the best option? that's what I'v heard.
The problem is I can't find this anywhere..
I'm in Canada so Future Shop is the closest electronics store to me, and I'm browsing their tv's but within my price range under $1200 I can't find a single tv that has full array with local dimming..

I just want to get the bets tv all around..picture quality is important to me as well.

What do you guys think about this whole Backlight Local Dimming thing..what's the best option for that?

-Thanks! =)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

For pure picture quality, especially in regards to movie watching in a darkened room, Plasma has always been the best. Great clarity with true black reproduction.

The LCD screen itself controls the image but does not emit light, thus is not visible unless the screen is lit. In the past, this was done with CCFL lighting, and now is being done by LED. Because the screen is lit, you cannot get a true black. The new trend with LED lighting is to arrange them into grids, which can then be dimmed or off when the image on that portion of the screen is black. It's purpose is to improve black reproduction.

Options aside, take a trip to your local store(s) and look and everything you can. Decide what you like, and then go home and research the models that you liked.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Understand also that the TVs you see in the store are probably set to :SHOCKED: BLAZING. The mfgrs do this to make their models stand out in the wall of screens. Of course, since they all do it none stand out very much. But you won't watch it set that bright in your home. So its important to view them turned down to a reasonable brightness level. Some may look better at real world levels than others.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

I'm looking at the Backlight configuration and wanted to know what the best option for that is, I'v been browsing the tv's in my store near me and a lot of them are Edge-Lit.
There's also, Backlight Blinking which I'm not sure what that is..
are any of these good? :/ I just don't know what to get.. :/

/yea I don't trust the tv's in-store.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

There isn't a "best", and the back lighting is only a single portion of the TV. 

back lighting > LED-backlit LCD display - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

In the low to midrange market it's more a matter of selecting a model with all of the features/options that you want/need that fits your budget. 

Narrow down your list of possible choices, and then do some research on those models.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

Dogg said:


> There isn't a "best", and the back lighting is only a single portion of the TV.
> 
> back lighting > LED-backlit LCD display - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...


Yes I know it's only a portion of what I should be looking at, I have checked through all the other specs on the tv's and everything is how I want it. The backlight local dimming configuration is the only thing I'm not sure about.. 90% of the tv's I'm interested in have Edge-lit so I guess I don't have much of an option :/
Is it a noticeable difference? compared to other backlight options? I know it means the lights are around the edges../ to me that doesn't sound so good? wouldn't you want the light's to be everywhere?
I'll have to look up some comparison's online and see.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Hence the reason I stated to view them in person. Choose whichever looks better. If you can't see a difference, then choose based on price. There isn't a right or wrong answer, and there isn't a "best" technology. When implemented properly, assuming all other hardware is identical, you shouldn't see a difference.


----------



## Green972 (Mar 8, 2013)

But will I be able to see in store correctly? I mean since they fix the tv's in stores to make some stand out better than others..but I'll check it out though and see if I can spot a difference. Thanks!


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Viewing in store is just a process of weeding out models that have obvious problems and to gather model numbers for what's available. You can then research those models using reviews and user comments to decide which one is "best".

Your biggest limitation is your budget. And the number you reference (depending on size) is the low end of TV's. New features or hardware types that are considered "best" carry a price premium. So in order to get those features into a low end model, sacrifices are made in other parts of the TV. So choosing a specific feature because it's the "best" typically doesn't mean you are getting the "best" TV. For the most part, it's a matter of selecting a model that has all of the features that you want/need in a size that fits your budget while watching for common things such as warranty. Other items such as contrast ratio will have a bigger impact on quality than the back lighting type. So concentrate on finding a quality model with a good feature set and warranty as opposed to a single feature.

More TV info: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/LCD_television


----------

